# FAITH, the sci-fi RPG, an RPG that replaces dice with cards. Game overview



## Varghul (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am one of the designers of FAITH, a sci-fi RPG which is currently on kickstarter. In this post I am gonna try to give you an overview of our game. Since im new here im not allowed to post any links for now, but if you want to know more about the game, feel free to ask 

_FAITH is a dark and unforgiving Universe in which Gods live side by side with technology and biological experimentation. The Universe is linked by wormholes; two super-species silently fight for resources; humanity struggles for survival. Welcome to the Universe of FAITH_

What kind of players might like this game

FAITH's mechanics are meant to keep the game as simple as possible, thus shifting the focus more towards the story and less towards complex rules that try to take every little detail into consideration.

The game is meant to be easy to learn, and enjoyable for long time RPG players as well as people playing an RPG for the first time.

The idea behind the game is to create a game that stands somewhere between an RPG and a tabletop game. To that end, we decided to put everything on the table (literally). Instead of using a character sheet where you writte down everything, players get a character board with removable tokens to keep track of their progress.


What makes FAITH different? The basic mechanics.

FAITH uses an innovative system that completely replaces dice rolls with cards. Each player has a poker deck and a hand of 7 cards.

Actions in the game are successful by default, but the GM or any other character can chose to confront any action a character tries to perform, in which case both sides will play cards (up to a maximum determined by their attribute) and add their skill value. The one with the highest final value will succeed in his action.

What this means is if you shoot someone, your target wont stand still and then perform his action, but try to shoot back. Confrontations make the game feel more dynamic by making two characters play against each other instead of playing against a value set by the GM.

Where does the name come from? The universe of FAITH

FAITH takes place around 1000 years from now. In this universe humanity drove itself to the point of almost extintion and was enslaved by the Corvo, a hipertechnological and expansive species that now use them as mercenaries and soldiers.

For a long time the Corvo were the most powerful civilization in the known universe, but as they expanded through the "labyrinth", a massive wormhole with hundreds of exits, they came across the Iz'kal, a species whose civilization was a match for them. When it became clear that war between the two species would lead both of them to total annihilation, a truce was signed. Now both coexist in a state of permanent Cold War.


The Universe of FAITH is shaped by a transcendental and earth shattering fact: Gods are real. In their continuous conflict with each other, they can only affect reality through their believers, empowering them with divine rewards. In FAITH, Gods choose characters that behave according to a strict moral code and support them in their struggles.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll move this to the Press Releases/Kickstarter Announcements forum for you.


----------



## mrm1138 (Mar 10, 2015)

Congrats on reaching your initial funding goal! I really hope this gets to some of the bigger stretch goals in the last 36 hours. I really love the idea of the final bosses!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/burninggames/faith-the-sci-fi-rpg


----------



## Oliver Shead (Mar 16, 2015)

Congratulations on making it to 41,000 pounds! That's an epic achievement. Perhaps you could do some forum posts here on what you did that was so successful? That would be pretty awesome


----------

